# Modding Surefire X-series !!!



## Tana (Jan 18, 2015)

This might end up being a boring read... it's just that for the past month or two I've been crazed with the idea of modded Surefire X-series (Z2X, 6PX, G2X, G2ZX)...





Why ???

Well, when you look at it, they are relatively low cost hosts, GREAT for modding them (IF you manage to open them) and give that solid Surefire aluminum alloy/black HA anodization (from e-series, for example) in mid-size package...

Some may argue that high brand Chinese manufacturers are even better, from terms of price, modability and such but - me being me, I'm loyal to Surefire name... can't help it...

It may not be the case that those same Chinese brands might be much more affordable than going the route of getting widely spread X-series host of any kind then packing it with some punch, good LEDs and different type drivers... the difference might be rather close... but in the end, the side of this host says "Surefire"... call me weird but I love that detail on my lights... 

So... all praise to mighty Surefire C2... but I've always was a fan of Z2... clip really not the need for mid-size EDC and Z2 gave a little more rounded look compared to C2... few minor details I didn't like about Z2-BK... glossy black anodization... really not a big fan... other detail I better not mention, it's really minor thing... anyway... Oveready jumped the gun and "fixed" both of these... 





They bought bunch of 6P's and Tom did his magic - he turned them on a lathe and made Z2 out of them - round body, no flats and in the end - a beautiful black HA... in the end, we could buy limited quantity of these beautiful bodies with no grip rings for around $90-100... add Surefire black HA bezel and tailcap and you have mighty good looking Surefire black HA P60 host... that brings it to $150-200 area for host alone... I was super-close to get one, install P60 TripLED with some cool driver and call it my new favorite mid-size EDC... but... I didn't...

Enter Z2X... 





From the point I saw 6PX and felt it in my hand, never was a big fan... sure, aluminum alloy of highest quality, awesome black HA but - slippery as a horny eel... then I saw Z2X... and immediately fell in love... once I had it in my hand, it impressed just as much... LOVED the feeling... perfect host for modding... EXCEPT for one fact... opening them is the issue (this includes ALL x-series metioned above - they all share the same bezel) - either unscrewing the bezel from the body or bezel ring/lens to get access to reflector/LED... they are TOUGH... if one thing gives up, the other wouldn't... so far I've drilled thru two lenses to get to internals and right now have one Z2X that I just can't unscrew the bezel from the body... it's WELDED with Red Loctite...

But... if both give up and everything is cleaned off nice and neat, then it becomes REALLY nice thing to mod - and ending result (imho) is just - awesome... so far I've modded two of my own bezels (both have stock reflector) and two for two CPF members... but basically two setups:

1st one was XPG2 driven by 3 Amp linear driver - fully user programmable... beautiful combo - I believe it overthrows stock Fury easy (can't test, no Fury around) plus - the output with proper cell is around 600 OTF with fresh cell... rather bright with good punch/throw and beautiful beam... it does require modern high-drain cell to operate at full potential - like Sony VTC5 or Samsung 25R... AW IMR 18650 cells kind of struggle to keep up... 

2nd could be considered more "hot-rod" as it's XPL highest bin driven by special driver - allowing high to be in direct drive (so output depends on the cell used)... with Sony VTC5 or Samsung 25R cell high is between 4 and 5 Amps on high - that's over 1200 OTF lumens with fresh cell... it's noticeably brighter than XPG2 @ 3 Amps - even with twice the bigger hotspot... LOTS of lumens...  Why is this "special" compared to real direct drive setup ??? The driver allows lowest possible resistance for high mode but thanks to extra components the driver still provides low voltage protection for the cells and lower modes controlled with super-fast PWM (silent and invisible)...

It is also possible to run these on protected cells (like AW 18650 3400mAh or similar Panasonic based cells) which will make high be less bright (hardly noticeable at those outputs) but would provide more runtime because of higher capacity and lower amperage due to higher internal resistance...













The reason for this super-long post ??? I guess just the spread of love for this highly ignored Surefire series... everybody who are interested in modding Surefire are more oriented to classic ones from the past that are harder and harder to find... but these are available and for great prices - Z2X brand new costs $80... that's with two extra primary cells and lanyard/lanyard ring...  Love it...

Second reason is - I do mod Surefires... but I'm still not 100% sure if I'm able to offer modding x-series on regular basis like e-series mods and such... the thing that complicates this - opening them... so I will work on them, I just can't guarantee that I can open every one of them... some might get scratched in the process but - I'm trying to build a spare stock of different parts to provide more confidence that I can deliver proper mod as above... so for now, this is just a non-direct reply to few PMs that I got about modding few x-series... I'll try and give my best... 

Two more Z2X's I plan to build next:

3rd would be an all rounder, Nichia 219B neutral white Hi-CRI at reasonable 1.5 Amps and programmable driver...

4th would be insane... Quad XPG2 driven with the same DD-Special driver as XPL version above - which would yield 7-8 amps with proper cell and provide a solid 2200 LED lumens (over 1600 OTF lumens)... plus provide a nice hand-warmer for winter times... output directly comparable with other quad XPG2 high-current setups in offer in different setups (like P60 quads)...

Thanks to everybody who had enough courage and time to read from start to end...


----------



## Tana (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Tana, great thread! You may motivate me to try out an X-Series light now.


----------



## Eric242 (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice writeup Tana. Always good to have options like yours for different Surefire lights. Since the bezel ring can be replaced with the stainless bezelrings (had one on my 9/11 6PX) I suppose destroying it in the process is always an option (well, if the head get´s off of the body first of course)


----------



## Mr.Freeze (Jan 18, 2015)

only a question of time!:twothumbs

second post, third pic: the spring after a hot job! hehe...really nice:rock:


----------



## Tana (Jan 19, 2015)

Eric242 said:


> Nice writeup Tana. Always good to have options like yours for different Surefire lights. Since the bezel ring can be replaced with the stainless bezelrings (had one on my 9/11 6PX) I suppose destroying it in the process is always an option (well, if the head get´s off of the body first of course)



I did the same to my old 6PX 9/11... Solarforce lens plus stock o-ring and fitment was perfect... also, it's easy to make the whole setup 100% water-tight - use a thin layer of any epoxy around where the reflector seats in the bezel... tested and proven - a great upgrade to these X-series bezels w/o losing any toughness to it... lens is still easily swappable with another any time as bezel ring is just screwed on tight...

One thing is - Xeno (or any other Z44 bezel ring) does not have the same threading as X-series bezel... but... it does bite for almost the whole turn so in the end does the job - protects the edge, stays installed as it should and it's TIGHT - no way it will detach even when dropped... of course, using threadlock would improve this tightness even more but honestly, I HATE threadlock now; after all the hell it gives me trying to open these hosts... 

EDIT: 100% watertightness solution added to the mix of modding these bezels...


----------



## Mr.Freeze (Jan 19, 2015)

damn, that it's not possible to use gasket/lens from c2 or 6p flashlights. for me i would prefer the watertighness version with the stock lens!
i don't like to put them into my washing machine (only folding knives) but for outdoor use it's the safer solution.


----------



## Tana (Jan 19, 2015)

Mr.Freeze said:


> damn, that it's not possible to use gasket/lens from c2 or 6p flashlights. for me i would prefer the watertighness version with the stock lens!
> i don't like to put them into my washing machine (only folding knives) but for outdoor use it's the safer solution.



Not saying it's NOT water-tight... just that it MIGHT NOT BE water-tight...  Unless I source a proper size o-rings (would need two, thin and thinner one); 1st smaller one to secure the reflector vs the lens and 2nd bigger but thinner one to provide 100% water-tightness...


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh yes! Now were talkin! lol That is a great post Tana. 

"Thanks to everybody who had enough courage and time to read from start to end... "

I first read: "Thanks to everybody who had enough CARNAGE". LOL 

I like the idea of this fully programmable Nichia. Something like one I could program a super moon (sub 1 lumen?) and then a nice 200 lumen high. Ultra efficient with a long runtime would be really slick. 

Anyways, keep up the good work!


----------



## Tana (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks, Str8stroke...

Here's is little brother and big brother, side by side...


----------



## Tana (Jan 31, 2015)

Mr.Freeze said:


> damn, that it's not possible to use gasket/lens from c2 or 6p flashlights. for me i would prefer the watertighness version with the stock lens!
> i don't like to put them into my washing machine (only folding knives) but for outdoor use it's the safer solution.



Fixable... by gluing reflector around the edge - thin layer of AA does the job... then using stock o-ring over it with glass lens and Xeno bezel... tested and tried, works like a charm... 

For the Quad XPG2, today I made a custom aluminum ring that fits the same edge where the reflector was and does the same job - provide tight fit with stock o-ring and 2mm UCL or Borofloat lens and provides 100% water-tightness...


----------



## Mr.Freeze (Feb 1, 2015)

awsome solution buddy, i knew you fix it!
well, that quad looks really nice. can't wait for the first beamshot!


----------



## Tana (Feb 14, 2015)

What's cooler than Z2X Quad direct drive ??? TWO OF THEM, of course... 

XPL direct drive bezel on the left is there just as a poser but not too shy in output... keyword: direct drive - so 5 Amp for XPL but over 8 Amp for Quad's...


----------



## DrafterDan (Feb 16, 2015)

Clean work, nice!


----------



## bigchelis (Feb 16, 2015)

Clean work indeed.

I use the FET Direct Drive Driver from mtnelectronics. It has 5 modes and all the benefits for DD, but with lower modes when my lights get too hot to handle.


5A on a single XPL sounds insane....love it!


best,
bigC


----------



## Tana (Feb 16, 2015)

Z2X Quad parts breakdown:





1. Xeno stainless steel bezel ring
2. 2mm UCL lens
3. Stock lens o-ring
4. Custom metal part #1: Aluminum ring, ensures proper lens fitment and water-tightness
5. Quad copper PCB with quad optics, patiently awaiting chosen LEDs with matched Vf
6. Custom metal part #2: Big chunk of snug fit aluminum, to be tightened to bezel with two screws with some help of Arctic Silver 5
7. Errrrrr... bezel
8. Custom metal part #3: Slightly more mass for whole temp-management but more importantly, driver's snug place

Also, there is enough room around PCB for some glow stuff like GITD epoxy/tape (in variable shapes), maybe even tritiums...


----------



## Tana (Feb 16, 2015)

DrafterDan said:


> Clean work, nice!





bigchelis said:


> Clean work indeed.
> 
> I use the FET Direct Drive Driver from mtnelectronics. It has 5 modes and all the benefits for DD, but with lower modes when my lights get too hot to handle.
> 
> ...



Thanks, guys...

As for the driver, I'm pretty much going to use the same thing... FET based, MCU controlled but single sided - back side leaves room for fat custom made beryllium silver plated spring... Modes setup can range from one simple group of 3/4/5 or so modes, ascending or descending per choice over more complex firmwares from Dr.Jones ("guppydrv" with lot of user-selectable pre-set groups of modes to his "lucidrv" fully programmable driver with two mode groups and choice to pick any setup we want)...


----------



## tjhabak (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow! I love the E series, but this mod is enough to pull me away from the little buggers, and pick up a 6PX. A direct drive quad WITH lower modes too! The best of both worlds, and insanely BRIGHT!!!😎 All assembled by one of the most meticulous modders that ever walked the earth! SIGN ME UP!


----------



## python (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you for share :twothumbs


----------



## Tana (Mar 12, 2015)

Updates on Z2X Quad DD-S (Direct Drive Special)...

After a LONG wait I finally got some Judco switches but also awesome Tofty's +10A switch he custom makes... and Tofty's switch just poped inside Surefire tailcap with no problems - diameter is almost as threads inside the tailcap so it's nicely fixed... I will not use retaining ring with it - so upon unscrewing the tailcap it's easy to just pull the switch out - but when screwed down on body it's tight and proper just like stock tailcap is; watertight as well (body presses on switch which presses onto boot, no water passes there)... I plan to swap cells by unscrewing bezel anyway - and that's how I'll lock-out the flashlight as well against accidental activation... the only thing that differs it from stock Z2X is that body/tailcap gap is 1.4mm bigger than when McClicky with brass adapter is installed - something easy to fix with two blue o-rings (thanks Andy) - the main thing is - Z2X keeps the stock form... :twothumbs

So, all planned parts (hand made like heatsink, alu-centering adapter, driver brass insert or few I had on order like optics, copper PCB, switch) are finally here so just need some time of my own to assemble it... well... Need programmable MCU for this DD-S driver, that should be in within 6-7 days... also have few high-amp small springs on order and waiting to arrive any day that I plan to use on bezel side so there is at least 3-4mm movement for cell inside the body - Tofty switch will have proper height brass bar, no springies there...

Blue GITD tape around optics will fulfill the overall black/blue look of it... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bimmerboy (Mar 15, 2015)

Lovely mods, and excellent work, Tana!

Hope to see these bad boys in action (beamshots).


----------



## Tana (Mar 20, 2015)

Tofty switch is currently unavailable so assembly of five planned Z2X Stealth is on hold... it might happen that I have to mod Judco 10A switch to fit Z41 and in that case all five would have that same setup - the goal is that all five be the same...

In the meantime, with the help of a great friend managed to find couple of more Cu quad boards... and I couldn't resist building myself a Quad that will work fine with McClicky... below is TNT Z2X QuadLED 219B 4.5Amp LuciDrvFT, 1000+ OTF lumens HiCRI bomb... notice the optics centering ring on the photos just above aqua blue GITD tape and then how the black o-ring is fully compressed over it for water-tightness... UCL lens and stainless steel bezel ring for final look...


----------



## tjhabak (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks great Tana! You never cease to amaze!


----------



## DellSuperman (Mar 20, 2015)

Will these beauties be up for sale?


----------



## Icehole (Mar 20, 2015)

That is just plain seXXXy!


----------



## Tana (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks guys...



DellSuperman said:


> Will these beauties be up for sale?



Not for sale as a whole unit... but I do mod them (modded quite the few in the past couple of months with single XPL/XPG2/219B-CW45 with more potent drivers) and this quad is heavily reliable on availability of quad copper boards...

I will have few Cu quad PCBs coming my way in next few weeks so - will be able to build few of these Quads besides already spoken for Z2X Stealth from few posts above... I prefer 219B at 4.5A so it's not dependable on high-current switches (and I hate improvising with braided springs and such)...


----------



## dansciurus (Mar 20, 2015)

Off topic but could you do a 4.5 amp 219 quad in a surefire fury? I have one torn apart that needs a good update. It will get a mcclicky eventually. I hate the tint.... Maybe not even a quad just a better emitter.


----------



## Tana (Mar 20, 2015)

dansciurus said:


> Off topic but could you do a 4.5 amp 219 quad in a surefire fury? I have one torn apart that needs a good update. It will get a mcclicky eventually. I hate the tint.... Maybe not even a quad just a better emitter.



Installing quad in Fury bezel is a whole new project, involves some new things that I'd rather steer away from as there is no point - G2X/6PX/Z2X bezels can be found for rather acceptable prices all around...

However, installing a better XML2 LED plus more potent driver should be similar like installing in above mentioned bezel... I believe the driver cavity of Fury bezel is the same as G2X/6PX/Z2X so same tolerances apply... We could use this new breed of DD drivers but with fully programmable firmware, will give way over 1000+ OTF lumens and will work beautifully with McClicky upgraded tailcap and body bored for 18650 cells (like Samsung 25R and other high-discharge cells)...


----------



## dansciurus (Mar 20, 2015)

Yeah I am going to send you a pm after work. I have the bored fury, cryos body and mcclicky. Just want something new inside. It would be a one off


----------



## dansciurus (Mar 20, 2015)

I just want something new inside my fury. I was thinking an overdriven xml-u2 of sorts in a neutral tint of around 4500k, after a dedome. But then again a quad would look beautiful in one. Especially if it had deep red osram on the board haha.


----------



## Tana (Mar 21, 2015)

Sorry, no dedoming in this workshop, I'm a tint snob and I'd always go with XPG2 direct drive than XPL dedomed direct drive... that way I can still control exact tint/light color wanted in the build...

I can mod that bezel of yours but I know there is another dude who recently modded Fury's head with new LED and direct drive setup - in case it's too long for you to wait while ship your bezel to Europe and back; or too expensive when all costs are put together (shipping twice over the pond is not exactly cost effective lately)...

On the side note, Custom B/S/T subforum has now official modding thread for X-series with options possible that is more or less continuation of this thread... I might ask mods to join them together in that new thread, if it's possible to do so and it doesn't look confusing when reading...


----------



## dansciurus (Mar 21, 2015)

Ok that sounds good too. I'll probably send it elsewhere due to a small budget and didn't realise of heavy shipping. I am on cpf as dansciurus. I am in that thread with Peter talking about furys.


----------



## dooku77 (Mar 28, 2015)

I have a 6px pro and I wish it did a little more so I could use it on duty. I would love it to have red LED capabilities as well.


----------



## Tana (Mar 31, 2015)

dooku77 said:


> I have a 6px pro and I wish it did a little more so I could use it on duty. I would love it to have red LED capabilities as well.



And it can... but all parts have to be modded - bezel to get XPL mounted on copper board, Direct Drive driver with LuciDrv programmable firmware for over 1200 OTF lumens... then body would have to be bored to accept high-drain 18650 rechargeable cells and tailcap upgraded with McClicky kit to withstand 5-6 Amps that it would draw on high...

XPG2 could also be used instead of XPL in direct drive setup for more throw and slightly less overall output...


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice work! I'm also a big fan of older surefires (& Oveready). Mainly posting so I can easily find my way back to thread (vs subscribing).


----------



## jmoyat (Apr 30, 2015)

Awesome work Tana, I did buy myself a Z2X and tried to open it.. oh well I understand what you mean by HARD to open! After heating up the bezel I melted the plastic ring 
I will need that you practice your magic on that one, PM sent to discuss
Thanks!


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi Tana,
Since you are using these Fury hosts have you considered XHP70 in the bezel? That would be 8.4V input with very low 3~4A tailcap current and yet 3000 plus out the front flood lumens.


I keep reading your mods and amazed at how far and the evolution. Makes for awesome read. Thank you. 


bigC


----------



## Tana (May 1, 2015)

bigchelis said:


> Hi Tana,
> Since you are using these Fury hosts have you considered XHP70 in the bezel? That would be 8.4V input with very low 3~4A tailcap current and yet 3000 plus out the front flood lumens.
> 
> I keep reading your mods and amazed at how far and the evolution. Makes for awesome read. Thank you.
> ...



I might play with bigger LEDs (like XHP50/70 or MTG2) with small reflectors but that's when/if I have more time... but one thing is for sure - until I have a small reflector that would give FLAWLESS beam with those LEDs, it will never happen... but definitely a nice idea, will keep it on the "to-do-list" for sure...


----------



## Tana (May 1, 2015)

Preparing this thread to be closed/locked and only used for reference... any further posts would be better to place in "true" X-series modding thread... thanks...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...X-G2ZX)-modding-service&p=4625022#post4625022


----------



## ronsmith7980 (Jun 6, 2015)

Amazing work! If you ever decide to do a similar mod on a fury, I've got two to send you. I'm really digging the glow ring inside as well. Nice touch!


----------



## Tana (Jun 7, 2015)

ronsmith7980 said:


> Amazing work! If you ever decide to do a similar mod on a fury, I've got two to send you. I'm really digging the glow ring inside as well. Nice touch!



I have maybe one or two more copper PCBs that are necessary for Quad mod... Once gone, who knows how long until someone makes a new batch...

I'd rather stick to this type of bezels, took me quite some time to make everything fit perfectly - as it requires quite some machining to get one done (about 4-5 days total to turn Z2X into Quad XPG2 MOSFET)...


----------

